# bitlocker lazesoft issue



## sudeerthan (Jul 5, 2019)

i forgot my laptop password but i remeber my pin.
i lazesoft to recover my windows after that i can access my accout but i cant access the a drive which is protect by a bit locker ,please help me


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did you make a bitlocker recovery usb stick ? Use that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If the laptop was set up by a company, then you would need to contact their IT. If it is your own personal one, then you need to contact Microsoft as they will have the key stored under your Microsoft login.

If you have any other software like Sophos that uses BitLocker for encryption, then you will need to contact them.


----------



## sudeerthan (Jul 5, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> Did you make a bitlocker recovery usb stick ? Use that.


how to use that


----------



## sudeerthan (Jul 5, 2019)

Couriant said:


> If the laptop was set up by a company, then you would need to contact their IT. If it is your own personal one, then you need to contact Microsoft as they will have the key stored under your Microsoft login.
> 
> If you have any other software like Sophos that uses BitLocker for encryption, then you will need to contact them.


i know bit locker password but when i click on the drive it shows thath "access denied"" thats the problem


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Then I would say that you are not using the correct password, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The bit locker recovery password is about 8-10 sets of 6 numbers that typically resides in Active Directory. If you have a personal computer, you probably would needed to store the recovery key (2 different things) on an USB drive.

You need to unlock the drive first before trying to access the drive. The problem I see is that if the hardware thinks it's still in the wrong computer, you will need to keep entering the bitlocker key.

To confirm, is this a computer you purchased, or a company provided computer?


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Bitlocker info can be printed or saved as a PDF.

Maybe the software you used to get into Windows caused a problem.
https://www.lazesoft.com/


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you have the Bitlocker recovery USB memory stick, insert the stick and reboot the PC.


----------

